# Guys who flirt with girls at work: They make it look easy.



## Facing adversity (Jul 24, 2014)

I work in a warehouse.

The women work alongside men.

If I feel the sexual tension I know my co-workers do too.

Here's how it works: The women wear yoga pants; the guys have tattoos and dress like the cool kids in high school.

There's quite a few of these guys who can get these women eating out of there hand. It's impressive.

It looked so easy. I gave it a try. Big mistake. I ate s***. Plates and plates of s***.

The women simply weren't receptive.

These other guys get *** loads of attention from very pretty girls.

I'm not jealous. Just stumped.

I get it. I'm too respectful -- clean cut, no tattoos, no piercings.

Maybe these girls just want tough guys.

I'm tough and strong, but I'm also meek, humble, and soft spoken.

Do girls like sensitive guys?

From my experience, no.


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

What did you actually say?


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Not every girl likes those type of guys. Some find them repulsive and will choose you instead. We all like different stuff. I actually like those girls who act like she's one of the guys. They are just attractive to me.


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

Facing adversity said:


> =
> 
> Do girls like sensitive guys?
> 
> From my experience, no.


Your experience is with the scum of the earth. No offense, I know you work there too, but you're an exception. Warehouse workers are generally stupid white trash. Of course those women love their own kind.


----------



## Facing adversity (Jul 24, 2014)

Cenarius said:


> What did you actually say?


I was just initiating small talk.

I introduced myself.

But she would not reciprocate -- I had to talk or the connection would die off.

I know a girl is good when she initiates a greeting toward me -- or small talk. If I have to be the one who initiates pleasantries all the time then I know there's nothing there.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

Cenarius said:


> What did you actually say?


I like the way your badakodonk waggles sugar tits.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

Facing adversity said:


> I was just initiating small talk.
> 
> I introduced myself.
> 
> ...


You are trying too hard to force a chemistry that isn't present because you are being too stiff and performing within a preset boundary that you believe you must conform towards due to societal expectations.

What you should do is say whatever the hell you want as long as it's not too provocative.


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

Nonsensical said:


> I like the way your badakodonk waggles sugar tits.


Based on how he described his workplace, that's probably what he should have said.


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

Facing adversity said:


> I work in a warehouse.
> 
> I get it. I'm too respectful --


Yep, knowing is half the battle.


----------



## greengirl (Apr 7, 2014)

midnightson said:


> Your experience is with the scum of the earth. No offense, I know you work there too, but you're an exception. Warehouse workers are generally stupid white trash. Of course those women love their own kind.


Absolutely right. Move out and find a job that corresponds to your potential. As for girls, don't worry. We might have a thing for tough guys but after a few hours, they get boring.


----------



## OhioState1 (Apr 2, 2014)

Facing adversity said:


> I work in a warehouse.
> 
> The women work alongside men.
> 
> ...


I like sensitive guys, as much as an asexual can!
However, NO one likes a push over.
Sometimes guys when they try to lower their voices in the presence of 
females/ect when they try to be a gentleman will seem like a push-over
and that's not okay for anyone. The women you are around, excuse me 'girls'
probably are tasteless compared to your likes. I get it. 
You need to find high-priority independent women, not these warehouse women. Don't let them make you feel bad because from what I've read that
you wrote, it seems they know you are worthy of better women and that's why these women won't give you that attention because it's their own inferiority. Just be nice to them, smile and focus on the better. Cheers.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

wow! great responses.

I thought the "SA Cheerleaders" would get on here and give advice as to "what to do or say" to initiate conversation with your female co-workers. Glad to hear there are people on the forum with higher standards.

There were ladies on this forum giving "how to win her over" advice to a young, male forum member who was in love with a stripper.:blank


----------



## CalculusLogi (Jul 28, 2014)

midnightson said:


> Your experience is with the scum of the earth. No offense, I know you work there too, but you're an exception. Warehouse workers are generally stupid white trash. Of course those women love their own kind.


I absolutely second this. Unless your workplace generally includes people who you actually connect with, I'd avoid doing this at work.

With a job, play the game. Smile. Say hello. Be that guy/girl that everyone kind of knows/sees around, but rest assured that you owe these people nothing except your work product.

I've learned this the hard way- only try connecting with others if you are certain that it's a setting that you know you'll thrive in. Finding such a place can be difficult, but I can tell you that they're out there.


----------



## CalculusLogi (Jul 28, 2014)

Also Facing adversity- I just saw you're from SB. I too live in the Inland Empire which is a hotbed of white trash douchebaggery the likes of which are not often seen. 

People have no idea just how culturally and socially backwards California can actually be.


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

I don't think it's about being a "tough guy" I think it's just simply about confidence, good looks are a big plus also though, but I have a coworker at my work who hits on all of the girls and they like all the attention he gives them, he makes it so easy. I have no confidence whatsoever though, so I can hardly even hold a conversation with these girls.

Also most of these guys who hit on all girls don't care when a girl rejects them, unlike most of us who fear rejection from people.


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

jesse93 said:


> I don't think it's about being a "tough guy" I think it's just simply about confidence, good looks are a big plus also though, but I have a coworker at my work who hits on all of the girls and they like all the attention he gives them, he makes it so easy. I have no confidence whatsoever though, so I can hardly even hold a conversation with these girls.
> 
> Also most of these guys who hit on all girls don't care when a girl rejects them, unlike most of us who fear rejection from people.


Yeah I agree. I really want to flirt with my coworker but I'm way too afraid of her taking it wrong and then getting me fired for harassment.


----------



## SpiderInTheCorner (Aug 10, 2014)

girls just want to have some fun but not with you so it is best not to try and just wait your turn if it ever comes 

on the other hand tidy hair and nice neath clothes is only 50% of success the other 50% is probably you.


----------



## ckkr (Mar 15, 2014)

Facing adversity said:


> I was just initiating small talk.
> 
> I introduced myself.
> 
> ...


That's not true! I am so shy around guys I cannot initiate a hello or even make eye contact! But that;s not because I don't want to talk!! I feel if I say something first I look like I'm looking for something which I don't find very classy for a lady. But mostly I'm just too scared! ALWAYS if a guy (as long as he's not a weirdo) talks to me first I will talk back happily (obviously if he is friendly, courteous, etc). I am surprised this is what some guys think?

Is it OK for girls to initiate like this?? I've never done that before and I'm 24 :s


----------

